# Mini Forged PFS Slingshot Shooting Test VS Can



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Doing some more shooting with my mini forged pfs slingshot! Hope you enjoy .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's one solid PFS . No worries of fork hits . Where did you source the white marbles from . I used to get them from Mcgills .


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahaha... just as you said, "Such a satisfying sound." I was typing... I love that sound!

Good to see having fun and the enthusiasm.

I am intetested in what you are making or any of those items... tomahawk or knife throwing! Or even some hand tool makery...

I cannot speaking for anyone but me... but talking about a single topic sounds cool. Maybe some videos on expression and video making...?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

treefork said:


> That's one solid PFS . No worries of fork hits . Where did you source the white marbles from . I used to get them from Mcgills .


It is indeed. That's why I like them, they are heavy and feel nice in the hand, and I don't have to worry about damaging my frame with my sub-par PFS skills lol. I got them from Mcgills as well. They are pretty good, not as consistent size wise as I would like, but the price was right.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

MakoPat said:


> Hahaha... just as you said, "Such a satisfying sound." I was typing... I love that sound!
> 
> Good to see having fun and the enthusiasm.
> 
> ...


Knife throwing and slingshot shooting have the best sounds, so motivating .

Thank you so much for the suggestions man! Some really good ideas there. You should see the tomahawk throwing video pretty soon .

I'd love to do a video on video making at some point. That would be great. I'll have to think about that one.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

That sound! I don't know why, But your right! So satisfying! Nice shooting, pfs forever!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

ForkLess said:


> That sound! I don't know why, But your right! So satisfying! Nice shooting, pfs forever!


Thank you sir!


----------

